# Won't sit in a ball / on his back ?



## HedgieQuills (Apr 11, 2012)

My little Juniper is super sweet, charming, and hardly ever hisses at me.. I've just been wondering something though.. 
Whenever I try to put Juniper on his back, he'll do a cute little leg-flaring dance to get out of the ball.. http://cellar.org/pictures/hedgehog.jpg <-- The ball example.
I know it's not bad, I'm just wondering why he does that and if anyone else has had this experience before 

One rare occasions, if I hold his head in one hand and his body with another, he'll close his eyes, stay still, and go to sleep.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

some just dont like being on there backs its an un natural and vulnerable position


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

Flower won't be held balled up. She likes to cuddle, she will lay in my hands against me on her sides. She'll lay that way for hrs, and she will rotate her body to get more comfy. It's very cute to see her legs sticking out in front and behind her, or out straight when she lays on her side. In the side position she looks like a little hog .

To answer you question..Yes, Flower won't be held in a ball. I don't have any pictures of her balled up, she would much rather lay down flat on her side or belly .


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

Sophie doesn't like being tilted up vertical or on her back either. The belly is a vulnerable point and many animals don't take well to being exposed that way. I'm trying to at least get her to knowing that she can trust me if I have to look at her.

After every foot and belly bath, I tilt her up to where I'm getting a full look at her belly and put the bottom end of a towel to it. In trying to get on her feet or 'right side up', she 'climbs' her way up the towel, which I keep shifting as she climbs, so it's kind of a never ending staircase.

She's better. I can get a good look if I need to, but she's not going to stay still for it, and I'm not really expecting that will change.

Splatting out her legs is extremely rare, and she never lays on her side, but I can cup her and she will sleep on my hand.


----------



## RicoQuillz (May 7, 2012)

Sometimes when Rico is annoyed he needs coaxing to get into his ball form, I found the best way to do it is just roll him onto his back in your hands slowly, support his head and bum and kind of bob him up and down softly while cupping him with both hands. I find the only time he'll flail is when I'm not giving him enough support and once he does get comfy he can even doze off. But yeah, as mentioned it's possible that's not his comfortable position.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

it is a natural reaction for them to try to upright themselves to get away when put on their backs. they are prey animals and therefore scared of being put in a position where they can easily be attacked. i wouldn't try to force him to be on his back you are only scaring him and causing him to not trust you. he is adorable btw love the dark mask


----------



## HedgieQuills (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I'll just leave Juniper be  And thank you, shawnwk1  He is an absolute charmer !


----------

